# California Photos



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

These photos were taken on a recent trip to California with a D90 and kit lens. Please let me know comments or critiques.

Thanks.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats awesome! I'm looking from my phone, quality looks amazing. Is that straight camera or did you do any enhancements?


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Straight from camera. I added a black border. Some quality was lost reducing the size for upload.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice shots.


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

Incredible shots, I love the foggy bridge


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks peaceful!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Hey Nathan, you have a great eye for composition, and you obviously have the technical aspects well understood also. Very nice job with those. I really like the tone range in the B&W conversion of the redwood tree.


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice shoots, Congrats!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Those are fantastics pics. I really do not know anything about photography, but I check out this forum to enjoy the pics. 

They definitely make you want to visit California for sure.


----------

